# Projects that needs PE stamps



## Wildsoldier PE (Jan 19, 2012)

Probably this is a silly question but what projects require PE stamp...i know electrical lay outs for retail, comercial and industrial construction needs stamp to submit to state...what about electronics design does this type of design needs to be submitted anywhere with PE stamp? This is for educational purposes since my experience is in consulting engineering

(null)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've seen electrical schematics and panel layout drawings require PE stamps when dealing with the nuclear industry.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Jan 20, 2012)

How about electronics...have anyone design a PCB lay out that needs to be stamp?

(null)


----------



## vdubEE (Jan 21, 2012)

I was always under the impression that if you are designing something for your company or use, then the drawings do not have to be stamped. However, if you are designing something for someone else to use as plans for design and construction then you have to stamp them.

When coming out of college, I interviewed with Micron and they were very open about never needing to have a PE since they never stamped anything. There were a few PE's on staff but was never going to be a requirement or something that distinguishes you from someone else.

In my current job in the utility sector, we have lots of PE's but no one ever stamps the drawings since they are for the company's use. All the contracted designs are all stamped by the firms and PE's involved in the design.


----------



## speedyox (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm an electronics engineer and routinely design schematics and supervise PCB layout.

I have a PE license but I'll never have to stamp anything in my current job function. All of my work is considered "exempt by statute" since it is performed for my employer and doesn't directly impact public saftey.


----------



## Ivory (Feb 2, 2012)

speedyox said:


> I'm an electronics engineer and routinely design schematics and supervise PCB layout.
> 
> I have a PE license but I'll never have to stamp anything in my current job function. All of my work is considered "exempt by statute" since it is performed for my employer and doesn't directly impact public saftey.


So if the PCB board is made for an external customer, would you then stamp it?


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Feb 3, 2012)

That's what i don't understand...if PCB layout plans doesn't need to be stamp why a PE exam in electronics actually exists?!? or why people take the PE in electronics if they work on electronics design?(salary raise only???!?!)....I guess the real trick question here is does PCB layout needs to be stamp and submitted to some agency for approval of the design,,,,FCC, UL, etc. but I don't know if for FCC, UL the drawing needs to be really stamped?!? I understand for Power PE because construction plans are base on Power and NEC and those needs to be stamp by a licensed engineer for state submittal. The same principle on electronics apply for the computer PE?!?! what do computer engineers really stamp?(why computer engineers needs a PE)

I'm just curious since my experience is in power...under consulting engineering for building design....however my minor at college was electronics


----------

